

Ask HN: Good Javascript learning exercise suggestions - sirrocco

Can you offer some suggestions of good Javascript exercises ? Both for beginner and advanced ?<p>I was thinking of a web based chat for advanced (this sounded a bit tricky that's why I picked it), and for something simple I had in mind tricks and animations for a form using jquery.<p>For books I had in mind :<p>http://www.amazon.com/JavaScript-Good-Parts-Douglas-Crockford/dp/0596517742/<p>http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0596101996/wrrrldwideweb<p>Thanks.
======
brandonkm
For books I recommend the Javascript Cookbook (
<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596806132/> ). It was released a few days ago
and from the parts I've read so far, covers a lot of use cases for the
language as well as lots of HTML 5 + ECMAscript 5 bits.

If you're interested in building something with a client-side js framework,
you should check out this tutorial <http://howtonode.org/express-mongodb> . It
covers how to build a simple blog app with node.js and express.

~~~
sirrocco
A node.js tutorial was also something that I was looking for, so thanks for
that.

If you have any more ideas both for beginners and advanced, it would be great.

~~~
mickeyben
Be aware this node.js tutorial is working with the v0.14 of the express web
framework but the 1.0 is in beta 2 right now with a lot of api changes.

------
spooneybarger
The Good Parts is the best Javascript book I've ever read. You can't go wrong
with getting it. I had people who worked for me ( and who came from a very-
algol based language background) read it; in the words of one: 'an earth
shattering eye opener'.

